# Weiterleitung mit java



## jenssie (28. Apr 2007)

Hallo,
Ich habe folgenden Coden:

<input type="button" onClick="top.location.href='start.php';" name="b2" value="Weiter">

Ich lade eine Frameseite mit 2 frames.

Start.php
oben.php
und Unten.php

Nun wenn man in der datei oben.php das weiter klickt würde die Start.php aktualliesiert.

Nun wollte ich das gern das es automatisch geht.

kann mir da einer helfen ?

mfg jens


----------



## AlArenal (28. Apr 2007)

Schätze im Milchkuhforum hätte es auch nicht mehr Bezug zum Thema...


----------



## heart_disease (28. Apr 2007)

1. Java != Javascript (Ihr seid im falschen Forum)
2. Man sollte sein Posts so gut wie möglich in klarem, verständlichem Deutsch verfassen
3. Nimm doch einfach den Event-Handler *onload*


----------

